# kenpo knives



## simon (Jun 19, 2006)

were any other knives favoured by kenpo-ka.
i know the hibben versions were at the top of the list but were there any other knives apart from the mk1 proto ,mk1 and mk2 hibben knives.??
as in designed specifically for kenpo,or do most people just use their own favourite.....and what is their favourite and why.??


----------



## Flying Crane (Jun 19, 2006)

I think Mr. Hibben designed the knives while a student of Kenpo.  I don't think the designs of the knives themselved have any special relationship with kenpo, nor do I think kenpo people favor the Hibben knives over any other knife.


----------



## Rick Wade (Jun 19, 2006)

Here is the knife that I used in Iraq.
It was specifically designed for use by Army Special Forces by Mr. Pick.  
The knife was designed with one purpose that is to kill people.  My knife is now retired until I need it again.  The knife was designed to either be used in a forward or revered grip.  I prefer the reverse grip, it tends to work better with yellow orange and purple belt material.  The sheath there is no over strap to hold the knife in place the sheath is heat molded and draws on the fly and is secured without worry of falling out.  It has an eight point mount in which you are not bound by the angle of the designer.  I wore mine at a 45 degree angle on my right hip with my pistol strapped to my leg so it didn't get in the way.  You can also wear it upside down on you chest or in the small of your back.  Basically the possibilities are endless.  Any other questions on the PTK I will be glad to answer or get the answer for you.

Aloha 

Rick


----------



## Brother John (Jul 9, 2006)

In my opinion, Mr. Paul Mills designed some of the best Kenpo knives out there!!
You can check them out at the AKKI website, www.akki.com
under the merchandice section.
also, here's a pic of the "Mills Fighter"....my best friend has one, it is GREAT!!! The handle just melts into your hand in either the uppercase or lower case position.... it's very versatile. 

Your Brother
John


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jul 9, 2006)

Hey John,

That is a very nice knife and reminds me of the Presas knife which is a beauty as well.

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## Brother John (Jul 9, 2006)

...not familiar with that one sir...
do you have any pics of it??
..or know where I can obtain one??

Thanks


Your Brother
John


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jul 9, 2006)

Hey John,

Here is a picture of it.  It is different than your kenpo knife and yet similar.  They are however both beautiful!
Here is a link to Kelly Worden's site where they are sold.
http://stores.kellyworden.com/Detail.bok?no=35








Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## Brother John (Jul 9, 2006)

Handsome blade!

Thank you


Your Brother
John


----------



## jaybacca72 (Jul 9, 2006)

paul mills does have some nice knives but they are made by gil hibben's brother darryll,i was in his shop while he was making some of them and they are sweet.
later
jay arnold
CANADA


----------



## kevin kilroe (Jul 10, 2006)

CHECK OUT THE KNIVES MADE BY ZACH WHITSON WHO OWNS IRON MOUNTAIN KNIVES. HE CUSTOM MAKES ALL HIS KNIVES. I HAVE ONE CALLED THE IRON MOUNTAIN ICEPICK. IT IS A BEAUTY. GO TO THE WEBSITE WWW.ZACHWHITSON.COM


----------



## Brother John (Jul 10, 2006)

from what I've heard, Mr. Whitson's knives are nice.

Hey...by the way Kevin, might want to try to keep away from ALL CAPITAL LETTER AND *LARGE FONT SIZES*...
it's most often taken as Yelling on the internet, and is often considered Rude.

just thought you'd like to know...


Your Brother
John


----------



## kevin kilroe (Jul 10, 2006)

sorry about the large font. you learn something new every day!

kevin


----------



## HKphooey (Jul 10, 2006)

Chris Reeves has some nice knives, too.  He a has line that are all one piece steel.  I like the grip (but many do not).  

http://www.chrisreeve.com/pffixed.htm


----------



## Brother John (Jul 10, 2006)

kevin kilroe said:
			
		

> sorry about the large font. you learn something new every day!
> 
> kevin


no sweat....


have a good one

Your Brother
John


----------



## RevIV (Jul 13, 2006)

http://www.ltwrightknives.com/prod03.htm

This is the Kempo Jutsu Fighter. The hawk bill handle is intended for the Kempo Hammer strikes that Prof. Kimo loves and the rest is just nice.


----------



## KenpoTex (Jul 14, 2006)

RevIV said:
			
		

> http://www.ltwrightknives.com/prod03.htm
> 
> This is the Kempo Jutsu Fighter. The hawk bill handle is intended for the Kempo Hammer strikes that Prof. Kimo loves and the rest is just nice.


I like that one.  very simple, yet functional design.  All the others are very nice as well.  Mr. Mills and Mr. Whitson both have some very cool designs.

Edit to add:  There's another picture of the "Kempo Jutsu Fighter" at the bottom of the page...I really like that one.


----------

